# OCTOBER Month applicants



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

October month applicants....Please update your details here

My details

Application received on 1-OCT-2014
Sent on 25-Sep-2014
Received by - D.MACNEIL
NOC - 2171


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

NOC 2171

Application sent on 09-Oct-2014


----------



## kallu_chakri (Nov 12, 2013)

Application Sent on 09-Oct-2014
Application received on 16-OCT-2014
Received by - 
NOC - 2171


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Wish you good luck kallu_chakri


----------



## harryonly (Nov 1, 2014)

can i apply now for noc 2133


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

2133	Electrical and electronics engineers

the CIC website shows number of complete application counted is 216 (as of today)


So may be you have a chance....why not give a try?????


----------



## harryonly (Nov 1, 2014)

K thanks..i will apply in 2-3 days


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

wish you good luck


----------



## harryonly (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah thanks...but i think data is not correct they just load estimate...


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

as far as i know these numbers are for those application to which PER is done


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

After how many days CIC updates the data about applications completion etc.?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Officially they say once in week...but sometimes gets delayed


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Guys anyone else sent applications in October ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Finally for 2171 cap has reached maximum 1000....

Fingers crossed...my application reached 1month 20 days ago.....i don't know if my application was counted in 1000

Tense days ahead


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

What happens with the applications which are not selected due to finished quota? 
I sent my application 1 month ago, but the 1000 quota has finished now and my card was not charged, so I assume that my application could not make it. What I want to know, what happens with the documentation I sent with the application, do they return it?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

As per other members in forum, CIC will return our documents...but it comes thro slow mail


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Now that cap for NOC 2171 is filled, did any of you receive any updates or did any of you receive your the application back.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,

My details are as follows:

Application sent on: 24-Oct-2014
Application received on: 30-OCT-2014
NOC - 0112

What is the minimum waiting period before you hear something from CIC?
Also any idea where are we standing in terms of complete applications accepted for issuance of PER?


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello,

Could you please tell me that how do you know the application received date.

I also sent my application on 20th October 2014, but I do not now the receiving details.


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

rani79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please tell me that how do you know the application received date.
> 
> I also sent my application on 20th October 2014, but I do not now the receiving details.


Well I tracked it by using the courier tracking number.


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

my application also was received on 30th October


----------



## vtiru (Oct 19, 2014)

rani79 said:


> my application also was received on 30th October


My application was also received on 20th Oct 2014... :fingerscrossed:
Yet to hear from them....


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

guys which NOC code was your application for ?


----------



## vtiru (Oct 19, 2014)

It was for 2173->Software engineer


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Any news on 2171 noc latest cc charged? As per my knowledge last cc charged was of 2nd sep 2014.

No idea what is going on..


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Noc 0112


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

vtiru said:


> It was for 2173->Software engineer


2173 cap seems to be filled, so keep fingers crossed.

My situation is also similar, 2171 is what i applied for that has also reached 1000 cap.

Many in this forum says there is no chance...i am not sure what is the status.

I have not received my application back yet, neither i have been charged.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Any news on 2171 noc latest cc charged? As per my knowledge last cc charged was of 2nd sep 2014.
> 
> No idea what is going on..


i am also curiously waiting for any kind of update


----------



## arch.lenin (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I am new in this forum. Actually I am active in canavisa.com forum. Come to know abt this forum frm one of my frnd.
I am an october applicant. My details are given below:

NOC: 3112
Application reached at: 17th Oct, 2014.
Received by: D.MCNEIL.

Hopefully we will enjoy our bitter waiting period together.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

arch.lenin said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am new in this forum. Actually I am active in canavisa.com forum. Come to know abt this forum frm one of my frnd.
> I am an october applicant. My details are given below:
> 
> ...


your NOC code cap is still open..so you have a good chance unlike mine....Anyway wish u good luck


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

As per my agent as I have also sent my paper in October when cap was open. There are chances of them processing the files received already. So be hopeful


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

which is your NOC code


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

one of the forumer today posted that a new column is added in CIC caps update page..

I checked and yes that gives a better picture of the Caps filled


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear All, 
I have send my application and related documents on 3rd Nov 2014 and it has reached Sydney, Nova Soctia in five days i.e 8th Nov 2014. Anyone have any idea approximately how long it will take to hear from CIA about acceptance of our application. 
I have applied for NOC 2172 Database analyst and database administrator. 

Regards, 
Karthik


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Ideally 3months, but it might take longer....wish u good luck


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Ideally 3months, but it might take longer....wish u good luck


Hi , 
Thanks for your reply. I have a doubt. In another 2 weeks Express method is going to start. As far as the cap allocated for my occupation in 2014 is not reached and my application which was submitted already. I no need to reapply for express mode right ? Thanks.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

I guess you need to wait because your NOC cap has not reached 1000 and so you have a good chance...unless problems with documentation


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

my NOC is 2171...like you my documents reached them on 3rd October..Have you got any updat ?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

dhgumc said:


> my NOC is 2171...like you my documents reached them on 3rd October..Have you got any updat ?


no i haven't received any update....Mine reached on 1st October, 2014.

No idea if our application is counted within CAP or not


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> no i haven't received any update....Mine reached on 1st October, 2014.
> 
> No idea if our application is counted within CAP or not


Hi Fromblr, have you got any update?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi dhgumc,

I haven't received any update...i have no idea how long would it take.

I even do not know if i stand a chance....in a confused state, whether i should look in EE or not.

What is ur plan ..i mean how do want to proceed?


----------



## Karthik1990 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Friends, 
Anyone knows how we will get the intimation that our application is accepted and started processing ? I have shifted to new house due to the end of contract. So I am worrying whether they will send any letter or email us ? 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

you will surely get an e-mail, but that will take longer...

i am also waiting for confirmation from CIC, we would get a slow mail of our documents if the application is rejected.

other forumers correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Aziz86 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nov Month Applicant...

Had someone receive CIC confirmation..


----------



## piyushsuri (Jun 25, 2014)

I also submitted my application :
Sent on 26 September 2014
Reached on 1 October 2014
Signed for By : D. Macneil
NOC : 2173

Since there is no update after 3.5 month.. i have initiated for Australia also, ACS & IELTS is done..

Any suggestions that whether i should wait for CIC to charge my CC and issue me a file number because when i sent my application cap was around 400 somewhere so not sure whether it was counted or not.. Very confused and angry on CIC.. Very-2 slow..


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

piyushsuri said:


> I also submitted my application :
> Sent on 26 September 2014
> Reached on 1 October 2014
> Signed for By : D. Macneil
> ...


Many here in similar situation...we do not have any option than to wait


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I tried calling CIC twice today...after going through the automated voice message it just disconnects

I called 0016139444000.

My app was received on October 1st , 2014....but no response

Anyone else here tried calling CIC?


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried calling CIC twice today...after going through the automated voice message it just disconnects
> 
> ...


+18882422100
You can try this number


----------



## piyushsuri (Jun 25, 2014)

*No response from CIC*

I also tried these numbers but no response from them.

Have also dropped a mail to them requesting an update.. Will let u all know in case they come back..


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

dhgumc said:


> +18882422100
> You can try this number



thanks will try this number


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

piyushsuri said:


> I also tried these numbers but no response from them.
> 
> Have also dropped a mail to them requesting an update.. Will let u all know in case they come back..


Thanks...please keep us informed...somehere i read november month applicants are getting their CC charged....but no news about October apps


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Look at this guys I think game is over for 2171 august onwards applicants.

NOC 2171


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Look at this guys I think game is over for 2171 august onwards applicants.
> 
> NOC 2171


So do u think it is better we start with Express Entry, but for that i need to get my documents back...

because my original IELTS and WES certificate is in that.....

is there any other option?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

dhgumc said:


> +18882422100
> You can try this number


I tried both numbers...no luck


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

*October applicants*

Hi Guys,

Any news from October Applicants regarding CC/DD and PER.


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

fromblr said:


> So do u think it is better we start with Express Entry, but for that i need to get my documents back...
> 
> because my original IELTS and WES certificate is in that.....
> 
> is there any other option?



As per my knowledge we can apply EE without original documents but wait till jan. 

Thanks


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> As per my knowledge we can apply EE without original documents but wait till jan.
> 
> Thanks


as per my agent, until you are rejected or get any update on return of papers we should not apply for EE as it will create a conflict for CIC


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any news from October Applicants regarding CC/DD and PER.


you can get all information about actober applicants in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...g-canada/566970-october-month-applicants.html


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

i think i will wait


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Maylynnfunnell (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi everyone. My app was received Oct 21 NOC4214. No charge or per. Can anyone share what I can expect? Reckon I still have a chance?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Maylynnfunnell said:


> Hi everyone. My app was received Oct 21 NOC4214. No charge or per. Can anyone share what I can expect? Reckon I still have a chance?


The CIC link which shows official numbers for CAPS filled in no more available....

So it is difficult to say if your NOC caps is filled or not.

But anyway it is better you wait till end of Jan 2015 and decide further steps. you never know u might be lucky


----------



## Maylynnfunnell (Jan 21, 2015)

Received Per 3 days ago


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Maylynnfunnell said:


> Received Per 3 days ago


Congrats....


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Congrats



Maylynnfunnell said:


> Received Per 3 days ago


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Today i sent email to [email protected] requesting an update on the status of my application which was sent on October 2014

Any idea if this is correct email ID.

The automated reply said i may get a response with in 35 days.


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

I think there is no possibility of contacting them, automated message is same for everyone. I too am October month applicant for NOC 0112, Nov and Dec candidates are getting their PER. really worried


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Did any October applicants got back their docs? or any update?


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

No till now no updates nor any file/docs received back. I don't know what the hell they are doing.

NOC: 2171


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> No till now no updates nor any file/docs received back. I don't know what the hell they are doing.
> 
> NOC: 2171


Same situation here...atleast if they return the docs we could start the process of EE


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

worst situation ever in life,


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Application sent: 28 July 2014

File No recd - 22 Nov 2014.

NOC - 1113


No progress after that


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

exactly 140 days((4 and half months) now....no clue what is happening with my application.

No response to phone or email...never been in such a situation - confusing


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

*RE*



fromblr said:


> exactly 140 days((4 and half months) now....no clue what is happening with my application.
> 
> No response to phone or email...never been in such a situation - confusing



Dear,

pls speak to your consultant. he shud be able to provide you with an update on the status of your application.


Regds,


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> exactly 140 days((4 and half months) now....no clue what is happening with my application.
> 
> No response to phone or email...never been in such a situation - confusing


Same in my case too, I asked the agent to get my DD encashment details, if not encashed the file may be on the way which takes time to come through ordinary post. I think this is only the way we can be sure


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Hii Rani, you need not worry. PER would be issued until 31st March for the PR Scheme declared on 01 May 2014. Rejected files/applications would be sent April onwards.


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear Rani, also note that NOC 1112 had a very high demand. Pls check with your consultant for the latest status. Even if things do not materialise you can apply again through express entry scheme declared on 01 Jan 2015 - which in fact is faster.

Cheers,


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the hope, and I applied for Express entry NOC 0112.


----------



## jyoti12 (Feb 18, 2015)

hey have you received any information on PER


----------



## jyoti12 (Feb 18, 2015)

Did anyone from october month received PER email for NOC 2171


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

khan_d said:


> Dear,
> 
> pls speak to your consultant. he shud be able to provide you with an update on the status of your application.
> 
> ...


I applied myself...so i do not have a consultant to ask update


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

jyoti12 said:


> Did anyone from october month received PER email for NOC 2171


mine was in october for NOC 2171....still waiting for an update


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> mine was in october for NOC 2171....still waiting for an update


I am also sailing in the same boat.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> Thanks for the hope, and I applied for Express entry NOC 0112.


Hi Rani,

Just wanted to clear a doubt....Did u apply for FSW first and now Express Entry is it ?

I want to know because i have applied for FSW, till now no response and i didn't get my DOCs back.....can/should i go for EE is the question pestering me


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Hii, Where did you send the docs to ? did you courier it ?


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/

check for status of your application in the above site.

Key in your DOB, Ack no, or receipt no & Nationality.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

khan_d said:


> https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/
> 
> check for status of your application in the above site.
> 
> Key in your DOB, Ack no, or receipt no & Nationality.


Yes i did send through courier

but i didnot get any update from CIC

i did not get 
Client ID/ UCi
Receipt number
Immigration file number/app number

none of them which is asked in the link u sent...i did not get any of them


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Hii,

How are you sure that the courier has been delivered to the right office ?
If the file has been received by them an acknowledgement would have been received by you.

Regds,


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

khan_d said:


> Hii,
> 
> How are you sure that the courier has been delivered to the right office ?
> If the file has been received by them an acknowledgement would have been received by you.
> ...


I only received acknowledgement from FED Ex

Application received on 1-OCT-2014
Sent on 25-Sep-2014
Received by - D.MACNEIL
NOC - 2171

Many of them shared the same view in this forum


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

One option is to contact a consultant who has an office or representative in canada. They can check what is the status in the CIC office. If any docs are missing they can inform you and you can send it to them for updation.


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

fromblr said:


> I only received acknowledgement from FED Ex
> 
> Application received on 1-OCT-2014
> Sent on 25-Sep-2014
> ...



2171 - Information systems analysts and consultants. Please remember among all the list of professions this was the first one in which the cap was reached. It was the one with the highest demand.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

khan_d said:


> One option is to contact a consultant who has an office or representative in canada. They can check what is the status in the CIC office. If any docs are missing they can inform you and you can send it to them for updation.


I applied myself...so i don't have a consultant


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear,

i do unterstand you dont have a consultant. But consulting one may help now before its late.


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> I applied myself...so i don't have a consultant


Contact Canada Immigration Lawyers - Advice on Canada Immigration Visas

I too am in the same boat but trying to contact some immigration lawyers in canada above is the link whom I have contacted and waiting for their answer. you too can try by explaining everything on email.


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Please share if anyone noc 2171 September month's applicant get any updates?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

My credit Card got expired last week...my OCTOBER month application has no news yet, neither denied nor accepted. I haven't yet received the docs back.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> Contact Canada Immigration Lawyers - Advice on Canada Immigration Visas
> 
> I too am in the same boat but trying to contact some immigration lawyers in canada above is the link whom I have contacted and waiting for their answer. you too can try by explaining everything on email.


Ya i sent them a mail..waiting for their reply


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Ya i sent them a mail..waiting for their reply


I have got reply from them saying that they can help in this issue rather to apply once again through them. My friend has contacted CIC on my behalf through call center number 18882422100 which is working only within canada and they replied her saying that my application was returned on December 13th. I am still waiting for the post.


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

rani79 said:


> I have got reply from them saying that they can help in this issue rather to apply once again through them. My friend has contacted CIC on my behalf through call center number 18882422100 which is working only within canada and they replied her saying that my application was returned on December 13th. I am still waiting for the post.


Hi rani79 which noc did you apply and when did it got full ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rani79 said:


> I have got reply from them saying that they can help in this issue rather to apply once again through them. My friend has contacted CIC on my behalf through call center number 18882422100 which is working only within canada and they replied her saying that my application was returned on December 13th. I am still waiting for the post.


Sorry to hear that rani what was your noc code


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

It was for NOC 0112 HR, the cap was not full, when I applied in October.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> I have got reply from them saying that they can help in this issue rather to apply once again through them. My friend has contacted CIC on my behalf through call center number 18882422100 which is working only within canada and they replied her saying that my application was returned on December 13th. I am still waiting for the post.


Sorry about the bad news...I am surprised, does it take more than 3 months for your post to reach india

In that case i can't expect my post to reach india even by June


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> Contact Canada Immigration Lawyers - Advice on Canada Immigration Visas
> 
> I too am in the same boat but trying to contact some immigration lawyers in canada above is the link whom I have contacted and waiting for their answer. you too can try by explaining everything on email.



I contacted and got below reply
***************************************************
I should mention that my law firm would be unable to assist you with or comment on your application in progress.

Unfortunately, if you still wish to obtain Canadian Permanent Residence with the help of my firm, you will have to reapply and recommence the process all over again, essentially starting at the beginning. 

********************************************************


----------



## rani79 (Jul 2, 2014)

fromblr said:


> I contacted and got below reply
> ***************************************************
> I should mention that my law firm would be unable to assist you with or comment on your application in progress.
> 
> ...


call center number 18882422100 ask your friends in canada to call and get the update. provide them all the details of yours, that is how I came to know that my application is sent back.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

rani79 said:


> call center number 18882422100 ask your friends in canada to call and get the update. provide them all the details of yours, that is how I came to know that my application is sent back.



Thanks, i will do that


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know about Sydney Nova Scotia email contact address so that i could email them and ask about the my 2171 application status because till the time i didn't receive any information from there side.

Any detail will greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Does anyone know about Sydney Nova Scotia email contact address so that i could email them and ask about the my 2171 application status because till the time i didn't receive any information from there side.
> 
> Any detail will greatly appreciated. Thanks



[email protected] i sent mail more than a month back, got an automated reply that i will get response after 35 days


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Today i finally reached CIC call centre number and got an agent on line.

My application reached on 1st October 2014 and the agent said my application is sent back because 1000 cap was reached:Cry:. yet to receive my documents back

Bit disappointed...


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you share CIC call centre number so that i could also call them? Can i call them from India if yes then what would be the suitable time.

Moreover, any idea when they sent your document back and when you would receive them.

Thanks,


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

This is the number i called + 1-613-944-4000...yes you can call from india

Beware you need to call several times to reach them and need to wait for long in queue


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Guys my file has reached back to me today.

Category 2171 (They mentioned Cap is reached)

My file reached there on 7th Sep 2014 and Back to me on 23rd March, 2015.

Thx


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Guys my file has reached back to me today.
> 
> Category 2171 (They mentioned Cap is reached)
> 
> ...


Bad news...mine is also rejected for same reason.

So what is your next plan?


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

fromblr said:


> Bad news...mine is also rejected for same reason.
> 
> So what is your next plan?



Hi, 
Don't lose hope. Try with Express Entry. Definitely you will share the good news with us.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi All,

At last after 6 long months i received my documents back..

Reason for rejection is my application reached after 1000 cap

Planning for EE....appreciate any kind of suggestions


----------

